
I’m not a celebrity, why would I need a stylist? - dianeloviglio
http://blog.sharesomestyle.com/post/47709199035/im-not-a-celebrity-why-would-i-need-a-stylist
======
Swizec
One of the best experiences is when you go clothes shopping, have enough money
so you don't particularly care, and your sister runs around the whole store
finding things for you to try while you stand there feeling kind of
overwhelmed.

Is a stylist something like that? A way for me to look good without investing
so much effort into finding clothes that look good? I care a bit about how I'm
dressed, but I really _really_ hate the choosing clothes part. There's always
too many and most look like crap.

~~~
dianeloviglio
You got it - a personal stylist is like a sister or brother who can run around
the store finding clothes that fit your style and your body, so all you have
to do it try them on and give them feedback. OR another thing a personal
stylist can do is come to your home and help you make new outfits out of the
clothes you already own and help you understand how to buy better fitting,
more flattering clothes. We'd love to have you contact a stylist and tell them
your situation and have him or her reply and take it from there.

------
samstave
I wear the same thing a lot. I have found an outfit style that is really
comfortable and works really well with the type of work I need to do.

When I found what I liked - I bought several of them. Just about 2 weeks
worth, though they are not all the same color. Its about 10 shirts, all the
same - but different colors.

I also bought about 4 pairs of the same jeans.

Finally, I like to replace all my socks on an annual basis. About once a year
- I go out and buy all new socks and throw out the old ones.

------
dianeloviglio
@gtolle and I have been working on this for a few months now. We know we have
a long way to go, but wanted to share what we've been up to.

------
Hansi
I think this is a pretty good idea, I really hate shopping because there are
simply too many options and I don't really have an eye for how things look
until I try them on. And after trying on the third sweater I'm just fed up.
Also I didn't have any idea about clothes until very recently when someone
suggested this book to me: [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Details-Mens-Style-Manual-
Ultimate/d...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Details-Mens-Style-Manual-
Ultimate/dp/159240328X/) . Prior to that it was only suits at work and jeans
and t-shirt outside of work, no variety ever.

Having someone knowledgable pick out something is a pretty useful option for
me. I might use something like this but only if I could get a clear picture of
sort of "prior projects" they've worked on because I'd like to match what I
want with what they deliver.

~~~
dianeloviglio
Once you sign up, you can click the headshots of each stylist, to see their
profile page, which shows client before and after photos and client
recommendations. You can also message any stylist and tell them what type of
style you are going after and then they will reply within 24 hours with their
thoughts and you can see if they are the right stylist for you. You can also
jump on a phone or skype call with them if messaging back and forth is not
your thing.

~~~
Hansi
Sounds like you have it set up like I'd want it. But I live in London so I
guess I'll have to wait till you guys expand. Best of luck.

------
GuiA
I spend all day programming, all I need is a hoodie to keep me warm-
everything else is a distraction from what matters.

("Why I wear the same shirt every day",
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4490538>)

Why would I need a stylist?

:)

~~~
mixmastamyk
Old advice... "dress for the job you want, not the job you have." Which may
still include hoodies.

~~~
GuiA
The job I want includes a swimsuit and sipping cocktails on a beach all day...
I'll keep the hoodies for now :)

------
drewtemp
I've been using Bombfell for the past three months and have been pleased with
most of their selections. It allows me to not have to worry about selecting
clothes and have something/someone else do it for me.

~~~
dianeloviglio
We love Bombfell, in fact Gil, my co-founder, uses them too. But there is
nothing like meeting a personal stylist in real life and having him or her
help you find or refine your own personal style. :)

------
rdouble
Men can get the same style as those featured on this site by simply doing all
your shopping at J. Crew.

